# Classical Composer , that follow the 10 commandement they were saint or almost?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Hildegard Von Bingen was a Saint, anymore Saint in ancient lore , canonized. Or mister perfect, he did not offend, commit crime, steal,, or whatever, he was christic in a way he or she was born a clean slate, died a clean slate and everyone cry when they were dead.

Think of people whom, sibling told of em , they're too nice, they dont sin, there was in league whit the lord and Jesus, they died an example for humanity, they were peace advocate, they did sacrifice, help the blind, did stuff unbelievable, live for the happiness of others ,not there own, were humble & noble.

Is mr. Perfect exist or miss Perfect, perhaps someone like J.s Bach look so kind.

Classical Composer that was angels in disguised on earth whit us?

This post is part 2 , I wanted to explore dark side of classical whit the last post I made about criminal, bad seeds composers & peerless people, irreproachable conduct, too kind, too nice, that people would not understand were there kind heart was about, they did it because there human nature was just perfect?


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

deprofundis said:


> Is mr. Perfect exist or miss Perfect, perhaps someone like J.s Bach look so kind.


https://www.interlude.hk/front/the-passions-of-bach/
_"to most people it never occurs that Bach was a passionate man. And why not? Because of one portrait. The only authenticated portrait of Bach shows him as an old man - bewigged, bejowled, stout and stolid. This is the portrait everybody knows, the portrait of the serious, solemn, even severe "old master" who played the organ and taught counterpoint to generations of children at the St. Thomas Church in Leipzig. Looking at this portrait, it's not hard to imagine that Bach was great, but it is hard to imagine that he was ever young. Or slim. Or good-looking. But he was all those things. And more. He had 20 children, after all, and he didn't create them at the harpsichord. Many of the works we know and love, including most of his great instrumental works, Bach wrote in his twenties and thirties. We remember that he died at the age of 65, but somehow we forget that he wasn't born at 65. *He always had quite a temper, was no stranger to scraps with his employers, and as a young man he once even managed to get himself into a sword fight. *"_

https://www.classicfm.com/composers/bach/guides/when-bach-took-beating/
"Johann Sebastian Bach didn't like students much. Unfortunately for him, the church in Arnstadt where he first worked had a student choir and orchestra. There was no mention of the ensemble in his contract, but it turned out he was expected to conduct them anyway.
He resented the job, partly because he wasn't getting paid for it, but mostly because they weren't very good. Discipline was another problem. Bach was only 20, and many of the students were older. Few were inclined to follow his orders, and so the relationship steadily grew worse.
One evening, Bach was returning home with his cousin Barbara Catharina. As they crossed the market square, they saw a group of students sitting in a corner. One of them ran to catch him up. Bach turned, and to his horror saw the man towering over him brandishing a large stick. The student's name was Geyersbach. He was a bassoonist in the student orchestra and had a bone to pick. 
"Why have you been making abusive remarks about me?" Geyersbach demanded. Bach, immediately on the defensive, replied that he had not, and even if he had, no one could prove anything. 
"You may not have insulted me," Geyersbach fumed, "but you insulted my bassoon. Anybody who insults my bassoon insults me!" 
Bach didn't like the way this was going. His disgruntled student was getting more and more angry. 
Finally Geyersbach yelled, "You dirty dog," and began hitting the composer with his stick. 
Given Bach's unpopularity with the students, he was quite used to verbal assaults. He had taken to carrying a dagger in his belt in case things got out of hand. He reached down for it, but Geyersbach saw what he was doing, dropped the stick and wrestled him to the ground. 
The two rolled around the market place exchanging blows. Eventually, the other students caught them up and forcibly pulled them apart. Bach got to his feet and brushed himself down. When he had regained his composure, he and his cousin continued on their way. The students restrained Geyersbach until the composer was out of sight, for fear of a second attack. 
Bach wasn't going to let the matter rest. He appealed to the church court, demanding Geyersbach be disciplined. At the hearing, Bach's cousin was able to confirm his version of the evening's events. But when Geyersbach was called, it turned out the composer had indeed called him a "nanny-goat bassoonist" at a rehearsal, much to the amusement of the other performers. The council ruled that no punishment was necessary, and advised Bach to try harder to get on with his students. 
The incident did little harm to Bach's career, which eventually culminated in his appointment as Kapellmeister at Leipzig. His duties there included running the famous boys' choir. Fortunately he was now better able to keep his young performers in line. Unlike his Arnstadt students, the boy choristers usually did as they were told, and none ever went so far as to attack him with a stick."


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes Bach was known to occasionally clash with authority as well. He was generally mild-mannered and humble, unless he felt his music was being questioned or disrespected, then he could be quick to anger. He stood up for his artistic vision, and did not want to compromise it. He was a gracious host to many musicians who passed through Leipzig. One time an arrogant Swedish musician (forget his name its in the Wolff book) stopped by his house and sat down and played on Bach's harpsichord for a long while, (as though showing Bach how its done) then got up without saying much and handed a manuscript of some of his own music to one of Bach's sons on his way out. Bach remained a gracious host and thanked the gentleman for his time as he showed him out. 

He was known to enjoy a good meal with friends and family afterward he would often retire to his composition room with some tobacco and a little brandy. 

One thing I thought was interesting is in the famous Leipzig portrait. The other big figures of Leipzig had many objects depicted in their portraits (books, papers, tools, musical instruments, certificates etc) depending on their profession, these objects signified their role in the school and their profession. Bach chose not to pose with anything other than a small piece of paper on which was written a short riddle canon. I think this says a lot about how he saw himself - not so much as a virtuoso, or teacher, but as a man who first and foremost was a composer. The music was placed before him and that was all.


----------

